# Tu mejor foto en disneyworld!



## Varby

Hola!!!

Porque no mostrar la que consideres que ha sido la mejor foto que has tomado en disney, la más chistosa o simplemente tu preferida.

Saludos!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Varby

Esta me encanta, un bonito día, vista del castillo, de la estatua y de la multitud!!!!


----------



## Varby

El Carrusel por la noche!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Pirata

Lo siento. Iba a postear un par de fotos, pero el sistema no me deja debido a mis pocos mensajes.


----------



## Mayra

Pirata said:
			
		

> Lo siento. Iba a postear un par de fotos, pero el sistema no me deja debido a mis pocos mensajes.



Yo empeze a postear fotos cuando tenia 10 mensajes, no se cual es el # exacto para poder empezar.

Solo se me ocurre que empiezes a dejar mensajes tontos o solo saludando para q se vayan registrando y aumente tu num


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Varby

Wow Mayra parece que tienes muchas fotos favoritas  y muy buenas por cierto!

Saluditos


----------



## Mayra

Varby said:
			
		

> Wow Mayra parece que tienes muchas fotos favoritas  y muy buenas por cierto!
> 
> Saluditos



Saludos tambien!!

Gracias.

Eso fue de mi ultimo viaje en 2004, espero poder tomar muchas fotos en mi viaje en enero.

Quien mas tiene fotos?  Hay q apoyar el foro latino!!!


----------



## PixieDust32

*Ay pues tengo muchas que son mis mejores segun yo, pero esta me gusta mucho.

Y me la pidieron para un libro de Disney World.*


----------



## PixieDust32

*Mi hija con su vestido de Alice!*


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

PixieDust, estan muy bonitas tus fotos!!


----------



## PixieDust32

Gracias Mayra!


----------



## ElenitaB

Qué tal ésta?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Pirata

Bueno, finalmente ya puedo postear fotos. Aquí va la primera... clásica...


----------



## Pirata

Mi hijo en la fuente de EPCOT...


----------



## Pirata

En Mickey's Toontown...


----------



## Pirata

Una última foto (por ahora) con mi mujer y mi hijo en Discovery Cove...


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## zdesiree

Aqui van las mias!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cjtorres

ya pronto te vas mayra , que bueno. que disfrutes


----------



## Mayra

cjtorres said:


> ya pronto te vas mayra , que bueno. que disfrutes



Gracias!!!

Esperando con ganas irme.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Jorge

Quiza me resulte un poco dificil por que tengo mas de mil fotos de mi viaje, pero ahi van algunas.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## WDWFlorida2005

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## HSMndLKfan92

iHola! Ustedes fotos son bonitas. 

Suzy y yo.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Desde DTD


----------



## Mayra

Disney Quest


----------



## Julie_the_cat

HOla soy neuva aqui.........
bueno pos estan super chidas las fotos ........
me encantaron....
y me gustaria subir una foto peor no me dejo  
que porq tengo q postear 10 veces y llevo 5 .............
bueno volvere!!!!
jajajajajaj



byeeee


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## coronadofamily

esta es la mas original,inspiracional,hermosa foto que he visto desde hace algun tiempo


----------



## Mayra

coronadofamily said:


> esta es la mas original,inspiracional,hermosa foto que he visto desde hace algun tiempo



Gracias.

El autor es mi hijo de 10 anos


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## luvthatduck

Mis hijos duermen en el Swan Hotel


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Jorge




----------



## luvthatduck

Esa es la mejor!  Bienvenidos a Disney!  El momento mas bueno.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Illuminations06

Muchas gracias para las fotos. Son muy interesantes. Me las encantan!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## zdesiree




----------



## zdesiree




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ITmickey

Hola! Aun no puedo postear fotos, ya que es mi primer post, pero una de mis fotos favoritas esta en mi firma  
Saludos a todos y buena idea de thread, las fotos estan hermosas


----------



## Mayra

q esta mal con este letrero?


----------



## Jorge




----------



## Mayra




----------



## ElenitaB

Para seguir con el tema de las calabazas...






y






Ahora solo falta la princesa ;->


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Linxzy




----------



## Linxzy




----------



## vicceja




----------



## vicceja




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Hola, Soy ingles. me gusta disney mucho! espanol de classe es importante'


----------



## David The Prince

Yo con Darkwing Duck y Launchpad Mcquack


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## luvthatduck




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## samiet620

Hola a todos.   Gracias por tantas fotos lindas. Es mi primer viaje a Disney y las fotos solosirven para entusiasmarme mas aun! De veras que casi no puedo esperar! Sigan las fotos!  Oye, note que algunas fotos han sido removida...hay alguna razon?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## DisneyHispana

Hola!!! 

Para fotos impresionantes de Disney World, os invito a visitar la colección que estoy recopilando en wdwpics.blogspot.com....

Por el momento no hay mucho, pero quiero plasmar y dar crédito a los mejores artistas de Disney World que he visto por la red en un punto de encuentro común. 

Todas son realmente espectaculares verdad?


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Pues, no tengo muchas fotos de WDW, pero sí tengo muchas de Disneylandia!


Este es Big Thunder Mountain.









El Barco Columbia en los ríos de America en Frontierland










El Matterhorn












Subiendo la montaña





Los fuegos artificiales sobre el castillo




Día de los muertos


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Los grandes cuadros cada uno, los guardan el venir.


----------



## samiet620

Double post....sorry


----------



## samiet620

Mary Jo said:


> Pues, no tengo muchas fotos de WDW
> Los fuegos artificiales sobre el castillo


Que precioso!!! A la verdad que me encantan ver fotos, y estas asi tan espectacular aun mas. Hay que llegue mi viaje pronto!!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

hotel cheyenne, dlp


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Princess Griss

estan geniales las fotos, que emocion ya quiero ir, para tener tambien bastantes fotos jajajjaa, sigan poniendo fotos maravillosas


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Patita

Mi hijo:


----------



## Country Flower

Mayra said:


>



Que linda esta foto..


----------



## Mayra

gracias. pude tomarla durante el backlot tour


----------



## Mayra




----------



## samiet620

Mayra que muchas fotos lindas!!!! Estoy ansiosa de poder exhibir las mias!!!


----------



## Mayra

samiet620 said:


> Mayra que muchas fotos lindas!!!! Estoy ansiosa de poder exhibir las mias!!!



gracias!

y espero q si q pueda ver tus fotos cdo regreses pq a mi todavia me falta mucho para el proximo viaje. me encanta ver fotogracias d disney, ademas me da ideas para tomar fotos


----------



## Mayra

DLP


----------



## Country Flower

Mayra, en algun momento me cuentas de blacklot tour, quizas en otro post.


----------



## Mayra

Para nada soy una experta, pero lo q pueda contestar lo hago con gusto.

Lo q recuerdo de la ultima vez es q al principio hay una demostracion d efectos especiales y escogen voluntarios del publico para participar antes q comienze el show.  En enero 07 no lo hicieron con publico pq hacia mucho frio.

Despues basicamente te montas en el tram y ves materiales usados para peliculas, vestuario, etc.  Tambien hay una demostracion d efectos especiales cdo ya estas montado en el tram,esa es la parte favorita d mi hijo.


----------



## Buzz2001




----------



## Mayra

Me encantan esas fotos del hotel


----------



## cindielouwho

hola 

feas fotographias


----------



## cindielouwho

hola 

feas fotographias

lol


----------



## Mayra




----------



## zdesiree




----------



## zdesiree

OLD KEY WEST RESORT


----------



## zdesiree

LA VISTA QUE TENIAMOS DESDE EL BALCON DEL CUARTO!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

dlp


----------



## Mayra




----------



## ttrice222

Todos son buenos fotos.


----------



## salemk

z


----------



## Mayra




----------



## adaygaby

En nuestro ultimo viaje nos quedamos en el Coronado Springs Resort.  Es un lugar muy precioso.  Espero poder regresar de nuevo algun dia!


----------



## Mayra

DLP


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

DLP


----------



## stormys

Hola, aquí pongo una par de fotos del viaje que realizamos la navidad pasada (2007). No son las mejores, pero son las que tengo disponibles en estos momentos. Luego pongo las que mas me gustan.

Saludos











Esta foto es del cuadro que hice con los pins que compré e intercambié durante el viaje. Como podran observar, al fondo de la foto se ve parte de la decoración que colocamos en la puerta del camarote, a mi hijo le encanta jugar con ellos.


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Inlove4WDW

Que fotos tan increibles y lo mejor de todo, nos hace recordar tan increible lugar!! Mil gracias a todos por compartir tan maravillosos momentos!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hola no tengo fotos pero me encanta el disney cruise y disneyworld

(mi espanol es mal porque hablo (only) un poco)

^ i don't think that sentence makes sense! :s


----------



## Mayra

Disney Princess Elli said:


> hola no tengo fotos pero me encanta el disney cruise y disneyworld
> 
> (mi espanol es mal porque hablo (only) un poco)
> 
> ^ i don't think that sentence makes sense! :s



I think you did pretty good with the spanish
I understood everything


----------



## Mayra




----------



## zuly

Stormys-----LOVEEEE the door decor!!


----------



## cyctorres

Pop


----------



## Mayra

California Adventure


----------



## cyctorres

un toque de magia


----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres




----------



## cyctorres

Mayra said:


>



¿donde es esto?


----------



## Mayra

cyctorres said:


> ¿donde es esto?



Disneyland, CA


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## freepixie

cyctorres said:


>



Ah! Peter Pan! Te amo, mi amor, Peter Pan!!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Disneyland


----------



## Mayra




----------



## DVC_friend

Hola!

Por favor, mantengase adejado de las puertas!


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

Disneyland


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra




----------



## cyctorres

me facinan estas fotos


----------



## Mayra




----------



## Mayra

DLP


----------

